# New MacBook can't see network printer



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

Printer is attached to a PC running Vista.

Another Vista laptop on the network CAN see/use the printer.

My new Macbook OS X 10.5 *CANNOT* see the printer.

I've tried lots of stuff and can't make them see eachother. If I plug the printer in via USB it works fine, but I don't want to have to do that every single time I need to print.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In order for the Mac to print to a Windows printer, you have to have an account with a password on the Windows machine that the Mac logs into. And on the Windows PC you have to set up printer sharing to allow that user to print using that printer. Then when you add the printer with the Printer & Faxes system preference pane it will ask for a user name and password. Once entered, and tell it to keep it in Keychain, you should be able to print to it.


----------



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

My Macbook cannot see my WORKGROUP at home, nothing shows up to select from. But my VISTA Laptop can see the WORKGROUP even though they're all the same. When I'm connected at school, I can see tons of workgroup's pop up and could select printers from them, but nothing shows up at home.


----------



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

I guess the first problem to solve before we even begin worrying why it can't see the printer would be why it can't see any workgroups on my home network?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the name of your home workgroup different from the Windows default, WORKGROUP?


----------



## Entensity (Aug 3, 2006)

No. It's WORKGROUP.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When at home, open the System Preferences and click on the Network icon. Hight light the network interface you are using in the left and then click on the Advanced button in the lower right. In the sheet the slide out click the WINS tab and there you'll see a Workgroup field with pull down menu. Make sure that your home Workgroup name is listed correctly there. Now click the OK and Apply buttons. Now click the Show All button at the top and then Print & Fax. In the lower left click on the small + sign. In the box that opened click on the printer icon in the top that is labeled Windows. Now it should list Workgroups, click on your home one, then the computer that has the shared printer and then It should ask for a username and password. Like I have said, there has to be an account on the Windows PC that has a password for the Mac to use. Enter the info in like you were sitting at the Windows PC logging in, and then click OK. Now you'll see the list of printers, select it and then make sure that you have the correct printer driver selected in the Print Using pull down menu and hit Add, and it should add it to the printer list.


----------

